# Fullers Ferry incident investigated - apparent 'unexpected gearchange'



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The ferry apparently changed from reverse to forward unexpectedly causing it to hit the quay...

http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/fullers-ferry-incident-investigated-2824879


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

This would not have happened if Leo Dromgoole still owned the Devonport ferries, He would have been at the helm himself to save wages.(ref. The Gut Boat thread)

Bob


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Reverse / forward ? I dont think that article was written by a journo who was sea savvy !


----------

